# Trailer-mover Dolly



## modela (Jan 6, 2016)

I just started building a Trailer-mover.  I usually get stuck trying to move my boat around my shop or rounding someone up to help me.  

After accumulating parts I ran into a set of plans on Ebay done by Clark Miller on ebay.  




I decided to buy the plans rather than re-invent the wheel and wander into a project where gearing and design factors would mean a lot experimenting and change.

I bought the plans on ebay and immediately was sent a correspondence from Clark telling me that my plans would be mailed and providing me some of the plans in a download so I could get a start.  A few days later the plans arrived including:  A complete list of materials with pictures, a list of sources of each part, a nice set of detailed instructions and some great CAD drawings




In addition, Clark added that should I have any problems or suggestions to contact him. 

Today I started making fabricating the parts.  I will make some changes along the way, since I had already scrounged some of the parts, but I admit these plans are great.


----------



## RandyM (Jan 7, 2016)

You must move either a lot of trailers or very large trailers. That is one heck of a trailer dolly.


----------



## modela (Jan 7, 2016)

RandyM said:


> You must move either a lot of trailers or very large trailers. That is one heck of a trailer dolly.



I think it is a bit overbuilt so I am using thinner metal here and there.  It takes two people to move the boat and that it is a push (no pun intended).


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 7, 2016)

I use my truck to move mine ;-p


----------



## modela (Jan 7, 2016)

TOOLMASTER said:


> I use my truck to move mine ;-p



I have some really tight turns to manipulate to get it in the garage or I would as well.  Fortunately it is all concrete but it does have some slope.


----------



## tomh (Jan 7, 2016)

Well, that will work great in the yard as well  and easy on the old back
There is nothing more aggravating than having to hook up to the truck just to move my cargo trailer  a short distance and unhook
What size chain  does the plans call for?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 7, 2016)

I also have a stand i made to stick on my pallet jack...good for around the warehouse


----------

